# Activision dreiste Lüge MW2



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=1692

Unglaublich wie sie sich permanent selbst ins Knie schiessen. Das wars für mich. Denen schmeiss ich mein Geld nicht in den Rachen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (5. November 2009)

Dann kauf dir die Österreichische Version ^^ Oder in England mit nem Deutsch Patch, ist doch scheiss egal, wenns für Deutschland so seinen muss ist es halt so :/


----------



## spectrumizer (5. November 2009)

Dann holt man sich halt die US Version, wenn man Zivilisten erschießen will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

echt ober Schlimm, ich darf die Pixel Zivilisten nicht ab ballern.....


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

Es geht darum das Activision tausendmal beteuert hat das die deutsche Version uncut kommt. Sieht man ja was man darauf geben kann.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. November 2009)

das bestimmt die USK, und nicht Activision was uncut verkauft wird in deutschland und was nicht. das einzige was man hoffen kann das die Schweizer und Österreicher eine PEGI Version uncut haben!


----------



## Kremlin (5. November 2009)

Blöd für diejenigen, die die deutsche Version bestellt hatten, weil sie dachten, dass diese uncut ist.

Zum Glück warte ich nicht auf dieses Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kicks (5. November 2009)

Ja, ist eine Frecheit. Sehe ich ähnlich. Diese Verdummbeutelung regt mich mehr auf als wenn sie gesagt hätten:"Ja, wir mussten für die deutsche Fassung Stelle X und Y umschreiben." Es geht nicht darum, dass ich Zivilisten abschiessen will, sondern, dass man die Kunden einfach dreist belügt, weil es einem egal ist.


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> das bestimmt die USK, und nicht Activision was uncut verkauft wird in deutschland und was nicht. das einzige was man hoffen kann das die Schweizer und Österreicher eine PEGI Version uncut haben!



Wenn du den Artikel nicht gelesen hast sei lieber still.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Es geht darum das Activision die Zensur der Mission nicht als Zensur definiert.  Was mich noch viel mehr aufregt ist das sie das nie zugegeben hätten wenn Niemand nachgehakt hätte. 

Diese Bevormundung geht mir so dermassen auf den Sack.


----------



## Grushdak (5. November 2009)

Mir gehen Leute auf ... , die Worte benutzen -aber keine Ahnung haben, wovon sie reden ...
und das Ganze abgemischt mit absolutem Frust in ein Forum bringen!

Was hat Dein Problem mit Bevormundung zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perfectenemy (5. November 2009)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mir gehen Leute auf ... , die Worte benutzen -aber keine Ahnung haben, wovon sie reden ...
> und das ganze abgemischt mit absolutem Frust in ein Forum bringen!
> 
> Was hat Dein Problem mit Bevormundung zu tun?
> ...



Das fragst du ernsthaft? Die ganzen Zensurgeschichten sind reine Bevormundung. Als Ü18 Jähriger will ich selbst entscheiden was ich gucke oder spiele und nicht dauernd vorgesetzt bekommen das wirklich fast alles nur noch geschnitten rauskommt. Siehe Schnittberichte.com da steht alles Schwarz auf Weiss.  

Activision denkt das Zivilisten erschiessen zu hart für uns Deutsche sei und das ist keine Bevormundung? Ich glaube eher du verstehst das Wort nicht.


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. November 2009)

Verstehen muß man solche Uncut-Behauptungen trotz Zensur nicht wenn den Vertreibern doch klar sein dürfte, daß es immer nur ´ne Frage der Zeit ist bis solche Zensuren.... öööhm... "Anpassungen für das übersensible deutsche Volk" ans Licht kommen.
Jaja, Activision(Blizzard) ist doch immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut... war ja nicht die erste dieses Jahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

warum zur hölle willst du auf biegen und brechen zivilisten erschießen Oo


----------



## Kaldreth (6. November 2009)

Ich kauf mir das Spiel als riesen Fan der CoD Reihe eher aus anderen Gründen nicht! 

Hauptgrund ist, dass es keine dezidierten Server gibt! Ich weiß nicht, was sie sich dabei gedacht haben!

Ich spiele cod wegen dem Multiplayer! Der singleplayer ist zwar nicht schlecht nur meistens ziemlich kurz! Für die 6 Stunden die ich dafür brauche geb ich keine 50 € aus!


----------



## Palatschinkn (6. November 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dann holt man sich halt die US Version, wenn man Zivilisten erschießen will?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Für was US Version wenn du es in Österreich auch bekommst??


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Activision denkt das Zivilisten erschiessen zu hart für uns Deutsche sei und das ist keine Bevormundung? Ich glaube eher du verstehst das Wort nicht.


Bloedsinn. Wenn dann denken sie "Das ist zu hart um eine Freigabe zu erhalten - wenn wir es drin lassen riskieren wir die Indizierung durch die USK und somit wuerden die Verkaeufe sinken. Also raus damit!"


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

ok nochmal die Frage:



> warum zur hölle willst du auf biegen und brechen zivilisten erschießen Oo


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok nochmal die Frage:


Die Mission gehört einfach zur Story dazu.
Dabei geht es ned unbedingt darum zivilisten zu erschießen, aber es ist halt ne komplette Mission weniger. 
Mir persönlich ist es egal, aber ich bestelle prinzipiell nur mehr die englisch uncut spiele, deswegen juckt mich das auch recht wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

ok das wusste ich nicht cih dachte nur er will einfach bei missionen zivilisten erschießen können weil ers lustig findet oder soa ber dann direkt ne mission streichen is ne schweinerei


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das wusste ich nicht cih dachte nur er will einfach bei missionen zivilisten erschießen können weil ers lustig findet oder soa ber dann direkt ne mission streichen is ne schweinerei


vll kann man es auch zwischendurch, das weiß ich ned.
es gibt halt eine mission wo man einen undercover agenten spielt (oder so was halt) und mit terroristen zusammen einen flughafen "stürmt". dabei gibt es halt zivile opfer sag ich mal.
ich schau mal schnell ob ich das video find


Mfg Gabriel

//EDIT: Hier war das -> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,698277/Modern-Wa...nitten/PC/News/


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das wusste ich nicht cih dachte nur er will einfach bei missionen zivilisten erschießen können weil ers lustig findet oder soa ber dann direkt ne mission streichen is ne schweinerei



Das ist ja das schlimme und ein aboluter Atmosphärekiller. Der Witz dabei ist auf dem Flughafen wo du den Undrcovereinsatz spielst gibt es zivile Opfer. Du selbst guckst in der deutschen Version aber nur zu. Aber und jetzt kommts nach dieser Sequenz ballert man dann fröhlich auf Polizisten und Soldaten. Ich meine WTF! Zivilisten sind Tabu aber Polizisten und Soldaten nicht?

Ausserdem hat Activision nie zugegeben das die deutsche Version verändert wurde. Erst auf Anfragen sind sie eingeknickt und das ist wirklich Betrug am Kunden. 

Das Multiplayerkonsolensystem spreche ich gar nicht mehr an. Damit haben sie die meisten CoD 4 Veteranen vergrault.

Ps: Die Serie sleeper cell hat genau das als Thema. Undercover in einer Schläferzelle. Sehr gute Serie hat es aber leider nie in die dritte Season geschafft.


----------



## Nawato (6. November 2009)

Das ist doch eigendlich scheiss egal, dann holt man es sich aus Österreich. War sowieso klar das da irgendetwas rausgestrichen wird, das ist in 90% aller Spiele die hier mit ner USK 18 rauskommen so :/


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. November 2009)

ganz im ernst
ich freu mich schon viel zu lange auf das spiel als das ich es jetzt wegen solchen kleinigkeiten nicht mehr beachte
spiele dieser größenordnung kommen bei mir grundsätzlich aus österreich rüber


----------



## MasterXoX (6. November 2009)

Wo kann man sich denn die uncut-Version bestellen?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. November 2009)

dann lass mich dir mal meine lieblingsseite empfehlen^^
(ich hoffe ich darf das überhaupt)
[entfernt]


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2009)

amazon.de, gamesonly.at, cdwow.net uvm...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Sascha_BO (6. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Das ist doch eigendlich scheiss egal, dann holt man es sich aus Österreich. War sowieso klar das da irgendetwas rausgestrichen wird, das ist in 90% aller Spiele die hier mit ner USK 18 rauskommen so :/


Seltsamerweise darf man aber in den übrigen 10% all das was man woanders nicht darf. Da fragt man sich echt nach welchen Richtlinien die solche Spiele (oder Filme) überhaupt beurteilen... scheint wohl meist nach Lust und Laune zu geschehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (6. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise darf man aber in den übrigen 10% all das was man woanders nicht darf. Da fragt man sich echt nach welchen Richtlinien die solche Spiele (oder Filme) überhaupt beurteilen... scheint wohl meist nach Lust und Laune zu geschehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jop, die sind echt komisch beim bewerten, 
Bewerter: Dup di dup di du... Mal das kleine unbrutale und nicht blutige Spiel ab 18, dann mal dieses extrem blutige und gewaltätige Spiel ab 6. 
So jungs, Arbeit getan und nun können wa schön pr0n gucken und ein bischen Kiffen! 

Oder was machen wir da ???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (6. November 2009)

So in der Art mag das hinkommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Obwohl ich ja immer noch glaube, daß so einiges was da bewertet wird NICHT vollständig oder halbwegs durchgesehen wurde sondern vieles auch nach Hörensagen, Berichten im Netz oder manchmal einfach nach Bildern be(ver)urteilt wird. Die alten Knochen und Kirchenkumpels die da in der Runde sitzen werden sich sicher nicht alles bis ins kleinste reinziehen und sich damit ernsthaft befassen.


...nicht wenn Borrrrnos, Kiffen, Alk und Fummeln warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (6. November 2009)

Seit ihr wirklich so Naiv und glaubt das jemals in Deutschland ein Unzensiertes Video Spiel rauskommen wird?


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Jop, die sind echt komisch beim bewerten,
> Bewerter: Dup di dup di du... Mal das kleine unbrutale und nicht blutige Spiel ab 18, dann mal dieses extrem blutige und gewaltätige Spiel ab 6.
> So jungs, Arbeit getan und nun können wa schön pr0n gucken und ein bischen Kiffen!
> 
> ...




Ich glaube eher an Bestechung. Mad World und Dead Space uncut? WTF! Die FSK ist aber auch nicht anders siehe www.schnittberichte.com.

Gamer hat vielleicht 2-3 Splatterszenen drin das wars. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Trotzdem der Film war geil und zum Glück uncut in der Originalversion. Butler mausert sich echt zum Actionhelden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Konsolenmultiplayersystem hat mich schon davon abegbracht das Spiel zu kaufen aber für diese dreiste Lüge gehören sie einfach abgestraft. Das geht aber nur über ihren Geldbeutel also boykottiert das Spiel.


----------



## Nawato (6. November 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Seit ihr wirklich so Naiv und glaubt das jemals in Deutschland ein Unzensiertes Video Spiel rauskommen wird?


Ja ANNO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja aber wie ich schonmal gescherieben habe 90% der Spiele sind gecutet, die restlichen 10% sind sowas wie Hello Kitty der freundliche Inselspaß oder so wat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja Deutschland = Cuten, Cuten und Cuten !


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja ANNO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dead Space,GTA IV,Mad World,Bayonetta (auch angeblich uncut) usw.

Das verstehen ja viele nicht die willkürliche Zensierungen ergeben null Sinn.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2009)

Ich hab hier noch was "schönes" gefunden:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Nawato (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> *Dead Space*,GTA IV,Mad World,Bayonetta (auch angeblich uncut) usw.
> 
> Das verstehen ja viele nicht die willkürliche Zensierungen ergeben null Sinn.


WHOOOOT DAS ist Uncut Oo öhm ich hätte gedacht da wäre alles gecutet das gerade mal etws überbleibt Oo Aber das so ein Spiel Uncut kommt ....


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier noch was "schönes" gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



90US$ WTF!

Kotick ist der Teufel persönlich.


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Wer kauft sich überhaupt so ein Spiel? Viel zu teuer für fast nix.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wer kauft sich überhaupt so ein Spiel? Viel zu teuer für fast nix.



Leider wieder zuviele.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher an Bestechung. Mad World und Dead Space uncut? WTF! Die FSK ist aber auch nicht anders siehe www.schnittberichte.com.


Dead Space ist wirklich eines dieser seltsamen Beispiele wo man glauben kann, als die das durchgewunken haben haben die sich mit zugedröhntem Schädel ein frivoles Filmchen reingezogen.
Allein schon wegen der Ragdoll-Effekte die sonst ja gern gnadenlos gestrichen werden. Bei DS sind die Leichen bei der kleinsten Berührung schon fast genauso aktiv unterwegs wie die vielen Gegner die einen durch das Schiff jagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und selbst das Zerteilen der Körper geht da noch wunderbar fluffich von der Hand. Da waren die lieben Zensoren entweder wirklich abgelenkt oder sie waren in Gedanken schon auf der Bank einen möglichen Scheck einlösen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2009)

> Glaubt man einem Bericht der Internetseite '4players', so ist dies doch nicht der Fall. Die umstrittene Szene am Flughafen, über die wir bereits berichteten, ist in Deutschland zwar enthalten, allerdings wird man hierzulande nicht auf die Zivilisten schießen dürfen. Tut man es trotzdem, erscheint angeblich ein Game-Over-Bildschirm.


Quelle: http://winfuture.de/news,51195.html

Also alles halb so wild, es geht offenbar wirklich nur darum, ob man selber auf zivilisten schießt, oder nicht.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Knallfix (6. November 2009)

Auch noch sehr interessant:
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2009/11...you-thought.ars

PC Version ist ein "billiger" Concolenport, mit den einzigen Unterschieden:
Maussteuerung, Grafikeinstellungen anpassen.
Sonst nichts mehr, kein um die Ecke lehnen, keine Konsolencommandos, massive Einschränkungen im MP usw usf.
Und das ganze für eine 10 Euro höhere UVP als MW1. Well done.

Cut oder Uncut ist dagegen eher wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



k


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Quelle: http://winfuture.de/news,51195.html
> 
> Also alles halb so wild, es geht offenbar wirklich nur darum, ob man selber auf zivilisten schießt, oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht. Punkt! Die Szene läuft als Videosequenz ab du wirst also zum Zuschauer verdammt. Wenn du schiesst kommt der Game Over Bildschirm das wurde alles schon bestätigt.

Es ist eine Zensur egal wie gut sie gemacht ist.


----------



## LordofDemons (6. November 2009)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Auch noch sehr interessant:
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2009/11...you-thought.ars
> 
> PC Version ist ein "billiger" Concolenport, mit den einzigen Unterschieden:
> ...


ok ich kaufs mir nicht!


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wenn du den Artikel nicht gelesen hast sei lieber still.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wo siehst du da bitte Zensur? Du siehst die ganze Mission, das einzige was gemacht wird, das du nicht auf Zivilisten schießen darfst. Das ist eine maginale Entschärfung, die auch gut ist. Am besten wäre es sowieso diesen dämlichen Level zu entfernen, was Infinity Ward damit bezwecken will ist mir schleierhaft.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...]was Infinity Ward damit bezwecken will ist mir schleierhaft.





> Activision will die Szene nutzen, um dem Spieler das Gräuel des Terrors ins Gedächtnis zu rufen.


http://winfuture.de/news,51195.html


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> http://winfuture.de/news,51195.html
> 
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


Und du glaubst das auch? Ist eher ne zweifelhafte Begründung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du glaubst das auch? Ist eher ne zweifelhafte Begründung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe ich nie behauptet, aber ich sag mal: solange kein beweis für das gegenteil kommt -> unschuld bis zum beweis der schuld oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist halt Politik, du sagst das eine, tust das andere, und versuchst beides so zu erklären, dass es ungefähr das selbe ist, und wenn du das gegenteil vom gesagtn machst, dann wars wer anderer, und du hast es nicht mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo siehst du da bitte Zensur? Du siehst die ganze Mission, das einzige was gemacht wird, das du nicht auf Zivilisten schießen darfst. Das ist eine maginale Entschärfung, die auch gut ist. Am besten wäre es sowieso diesen dämlichen Level zu entfernen, was Infinity Ward damit bezwecken will ist mir schleierhaft.



Was ist daran gut? Es beeinflusst den Spielspass. Wie ihr Zensur gutheissen könnt ist mir schleierhaft. Kein Wunder das Deutschland nur von Idioten regiert wird. Zensursula wurde ja auch wieder für 4 Jahre ins Amt berufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es ist mein verdammtes Recht wenn ich volljährig bin zu bestimmen was ich sehe oder spiele. Dieser ganze Jugendschutz ist doch sowieso nur für die Katz weil sie nie an der Wurzel anfangen. Klärt die Eltern auf und erhebt saftige Strafen für die Verkäufer wenn sie mal wieder einem U18 ein indiziertes Spiel zuschieben.

Ich würde gern die Wirtschaft Deutschlands unterstützen aber dieser Zensurwahn lässt das ja nicht zu. Weisst du eigentlich wieviel Geld UK und die Schweiz an uns verdienen? Es würde unserer Wirtschaft viel besser gehen wenn sie einfach Ü18 Filme und Spiele ungeschnitten veröffentlichen.

Diese Ignoranz macht diese Zensuren erst möglich. Ist ja keine Zensur.  

Wie mich das aufregt.


----------



## Nawato (6. November 2009)

Zensieren ist fürn Arsch aber solange man daran nichts ändern kann ist es nunmal so und man muss damit leben, und sich Sachen aus dem Ausland bestellen ...


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Zensieren ist fürn Arsch aber solange man daran nichts ändern kann ist es nunmal so und man muss damit leben, und sich Sachen aus dem Ausland bestellen ...



Warum erkennt das aber keiner das dem Staat so viel Geld durch die Lappen geht. Warum verhindern sie das man das eigene Land unterstützen will?

Die Regierung ist doch echt bescheuert.

Die Videospielindustrie macht Milliardenumsätze pro Jahr.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Was ist daran gut? Es beeinflusst den Spielspass. Wie ihr Zensur gutheissen könnt ist mir schleierhaft. Kein Wunder das Deutschland nur von Idioten regiert wird. Zensursula wurde ja auch wieder für 4 Jahre ins Amt berufen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ahja, Zivilisten erschießen beeinflusst den Spielspass...
Und verdammt noch mal, es wird absolut nichts zensiert. Activision hat mit der Aussage recht, dass absolut gar nichts zensiert wurde. Es ist lediglich eine Entschärfung, aber keine Zensur. Du siehst ja trotzdem alles, ob du nun selbst schießst oder nicht ist dabei irrelevant. 
Und wenn Deutschland nur von Idioten regiert wird: "Da ist der Ausgang". 

Und zu deinem "Ich bin 18, ich will sehen, was ich will". Kannst du doch noch immer im Spiel. Du siehst alles, wie überall auch in Modern Warfare 2. Nur du kannst nicht selber auf die Zivilisten schießen...


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja, Zivilisten erschießen beeinflusst den Spielspass...
> Und verdammt noch mal, es wird absolut nichts zensiert. Activision hat mit der Aussage recht, dass absolut gar nichts zensiert wurde. Es ist lediglich eine Entschärfung, aber keine Zensur. Du siehst ja trotzdem alles, ob du nun selbst schießst oder nicht ist dabei irrelevant.
> Und wenn Deutschland nur von Idioten regiert wird: "Da ist der Ausgang".
> 
> Und zu deinem "Ich bin 18, ich will sehen, was ich will". Kannst du doch noch immer im Spiel. Du siehst alles, wie überall auch in Modern Warfare 2. Nur du kannst nicht selber auf die Zivilisten schießen...




Das ist doch Zensur. Deutschland schreibt mir vor das ich bestimmte Sachen oder Szenen nicht sehen darf. 

Ich zieh nicht den Schwanz ein lieber gehe ich gegen dieses ungerechte System vor.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das ist doch Zensur. Deutschland schreibt mir vor das ich bestimmte Sachen oder Szenen nicht sehen darf.


Nein, es ist verdammt noch mal keine Zensur. Du siehst jede Gewaltäußerung im Spiel. Nur in dieser einen Mission darfst du selbst nicht schießen. Was ist bitte sehr daran so schlimm? Findest du es toll und cool auf Zivilisten zu schießen und sie nahezu zu massakrieren? Es ist eher fraglich, wieso es so ein Titel überhaupt durch die USK schafft, während andere Spiele schon im Ansatz entschärft bzw. leicht bis streng zensiert werden. Im falle Modern Warfare 2 ist es nur eine minimale Entschärfung. Eine Zensur wäre es, wenn die Mission ganz wegfiele bzw. die Mission so geändert wird, dass keine Zivilisten sterben oder ähnliches.


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Das ist doch Zensur. Deutschland schreibt mir vor das ich bestimmte Sachen oder Szenen nicht sehen darf.
> 
> Ich zieh nicht den Schwanz ein lieber gehe ich gegen dieses ungerechte System vor.



Es ist nunmal zum Schutz der Jugend und es ist nicht der Deutsche Staat der zensiert, denn die Programmieränderungen nimmt einzig und allein Activision vor. Der dt. Staat sagt lediglich, kommt das Spiel in seiner jetzigen Form in den Handel, werden wir es indizieren um diese, doch sehr fragwürdigen, Vorgänge des Erschießens von Zivilisten der Jugend nicht zugänglich zu machen. Es ist dir als Privatperson über 18 aber nicht verboten dieses Spiel im Ausland zu kaufen und dort die unzensierte Fassung zu spielen. 

Wir halten also fest, wenn du dich beschweren willst, dann tue es bei den Publishern, denen ihre Milliönchen wichtiger sind als der Gedanke ein Spiel im Urzustand auszuliefern und dafür nunmal eben auch den Konsequenzen Rechnung zu tragen. Hier wird mal wieder völlig polemisch über Dinge gesprochen die so grundverschiedenen sind. 

Diese "falsche" Gerede um Zensur ist in meinen Augen nur lächerlich und sich bei Buffed darüber aufzuregen, wie klein und ungerecht doch die Welt ist, wirkt in meinen Augen nicht wie "gegen das ungerechte System" vorgehen. Was im übrigen ja auch mit Arbeit verbunden wäre.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein, es ist verdammt noch mal keine Zensur. Du siehst jede Gewaltäußerung im Spiel. Nur in dieser einen Mission darfst du selbst nicht schießen. Was ist bitte sehr daran so schlimm? Findest du es toll und cool auf Zivilisten zu schießen und sie nahezu zu massakrieren? Es ist eher fraglich, wieso es so ein Titel überhaupt durch die USK schafft, während andere Spiele schon im Ansatz entschärft bzw. leicht bis streng zensiert werden. Im falle Modern Warfare 2 ist es nur eine minimale Entschärfung. Eine Zensur wäre es, wenn die Mission ganz wegfiele bzw. die Mission so geändert wird, dass keine Zivilisten sterben oder ähnliches.



Es geht ums Prinzip. Die Mission wurde extra für Deutschland entschärft. Das ist Zensur. PUNKT!

Was jucken mich Zivilisten in einem Spiel es sind verdammte Pixel. Ich kann zwischen Realität und Spiel unterscheiden. Legt mal eine neue Platte auf. Das Argument wir Zensurgegner seien alles hirnlose gorehounds die sich bei einem Film oder Spiel mit Gewaltszenen einen runter holen zieht nicht mehr.


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Es geht ums Prinzip. Die Mission wurde extra für Deutschland entschärft. Das ist Zensur. PUNKT!
> Was jucken mich Zivilisten in einem Spiel es sind verdammte Pixel. Ich kann zwischen Realität und Spiel unterscheiden. Legt mal eine neue Platte auf. Das Argument wir Zensurgegner seien alles hirnlose gorehounds die sich bei einem Film oder Spiel mit Gewaltszenen einen runter holen zieht nicht mehr.



Es ist ja nicht als ob du auch immer wieder das gleiche "Argument" anführst. Und Capslock ist nunmal kein Meinungsverstärker, sondern gilt, wie es nunmal so ist, netzweit als gegröhle. Sprich Hauptsache laut, wenn auch ohne Inhalt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Achso? Ist das besser wenn man sagt: "Wenn ihr das nicht macht werden wir es indizieren und ihr habt verkackt und millionen fürs Presswerk umsonst ausgegeben!" als wenn man direkt selbst die Schere ansetzt?

Es kommt doch wohl auf das selbe hinaus aber es ist ja nun mehr als offensichtlich, dass diese Taktik des "Wir machen doch garnichts, machen die alles selber!" gut aufgeht und auch noch für gut befunden und durchgewunken wird...

Es ist und bleibt Zensur, egal ob es fremdbestimmt ist oder unter Zwang selbst vorgenommen wird und nichts anderes als Zwang ist es!


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso? Ist das besser wenn man sagt: "Wenn ihr das nicht macht werden wir es indizieren und ihr habt verkackt und millionen fürs Presswerk umsonst ausgegeben!" als wenn man direkt selbst die Schere ansetzt?
> 
> Es kommt doch wohl auf das selbe hinaus aber es ist ja nun mehr als offensichtlich, dass diese Taktik des "Wir machen doch garnichts, machen die alles selber!" gut aufgeht und auch noch für gut befunden und durchgewunken wird...
> 
> Es ist und bleibt Zensur, egal ob es fremdbestimmt ist oder unter Zwang selbst vorgenommen wird und nichts anderes als Zwang ist es!



Danke wenigstens jemand der es versteht. 

Genau darum gehts.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Ganz davon abgesehen, natürlich müssen die Firmen das dann selber zusammenschneiden oder glaubt ihr wirklich, dass die Zensoren sich dann daran setzen und die Dinge selbst aus dem Spiel entfernen?

Die schauen sich das nur an (im besten Falle) und geben dann weiter: Dies und das muss geschnitten werden sonst könnt ihr's hier vergessen!

Also ist das Argument "Sie machen es doch selber" generell ziemlicher Murks...


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso? Ist das besser wenn man sagt: "Wenn ihr das nicht macht werden wir es indizieren und ihr habt verkackt und millionen fürs Presswerk umsonst ausgegeben!" als wenn man direkt selbst die Schere ansetzt?
> 
> Es kommt doch wohl auf das selbe hinaus aber es ist ja nun mehr als offensichtlich, dass diese Taktik des "Wir machen doch garnichts, machen die alles selber!" gut aufgeht und auch noch für gut befunden und durchgewunken wird...
> 
> Es ist und bleibt Zensur, egal ob es fremdbestimmt ist oder unter Zwang selbst vorgenommen wird und nichts anderes als Zwang ist es!



Dann empfehle ich dir, wie jedem anderen der mit den Begriffen durcheinander kommt nochmal die Definition von Zensur nachzuschlagen. Es dreht sich doch hier um einen ganz klaren Fall von wirtschaftlichen Interessen seitens Activision. Das Spiel wurde mit dem Inhalt selbst auf Zivilisten schießen zu können hergestellt, der dt. Staat in Form der BPjM sagt dazu: "Es ist für uns moralisch fragwürdig und nicht zu vertreten, diese Inhalte Schutzbedürftigen zugänglich zu machen. Aus diesen Gründen verbieten wir Ihnen öffentliche Werbung und den Verkauf an Minderjährige". Activision hat also zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) Scheiß drauf, wir bringen das Spiel trotzdem so raus, dann kaufen es sich die Bälger eben über ihre Eltern, machen wir halt X % weniger Gewinn, so what? oder 
b) Wir entfernen die Möglichkeit selbst auf Zivilisten zu schießen, ein Feature das uns nicht wichtig genug ist um damit eine Indizierung in Deutschland zu riskieren, und maximieren damit unseren Umsatz um X %. *niarhahrhar*

Da Activision ein nach wirtschaftlichen Grundsätzen ausgerichtetes Unternehmen ist, dass sich zu 0% in staatlicher Hand befindet, ist es also einzig und allein die Entscheidung des Publishers die Spielinhalte zu verändern, nicht zu zensieren. Eine Einfuhr nach Deutschland findet auch mit Indizierung statt, das Internet wird nicht nach Begriffen wie "Activision" oder "Modern Warfare" gefiltert, es gibt keine Strafzoll auf die Einfuhr, als Volljähriger wirst du nicht bestraft wenn du es kaufst oder spielst und es gibt auch sonst keine straf- oder zivilrechtlichen Folgen. 

Wieso regt sich dann eigentlich diese kleine feine Gruppe der Leute, welche überall Zensur wittern, nicht darüber auf, dass für Activision das Geld so sehr im Vordergrund steht, dass dafür sogar (Achtung! Ironie inc.) spielentscheidende Inhalte grundlegend verändern. Wobei der Zivilist ja in beiden Versionen tot ist, er wird nur nicht vom Spieler erschossen. Es ist unbestritten, mit einer Indizierung fällt der Gewinn kleiner aus, für mich stellt sich aber die Frage welche Altersschicht eher in Activisions Zielgruppe fällt. Die bis-18-jährigen oder die ab-18-jährigen bzw. wer verfügt über mehr Geld?

Auf der einen Seite die Prinzipien der freien Wirtschaft mit Gewinnmaximierung und Wirtschaftlichkeit verteufeln und dann aber uneingeschränkte Solidarität mit dem Spieler weltweit erwarten. Irgendwas beißt sich da.

Edit:


Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Danke wenigstens jemand der es versteht.
> 
> Genau darum gehts.





Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Unser Dasein besteht fast nur noch aus töten und getötet werden. Wofür?
> 
> Ich bin auch kein Kind von Traurigkeit aber ich würde nie jemanden töten oder absichtlich verletzen. Wenn dieses Verhalten in unseren Genen liegt warum denken dann nicht alle Menschen so?
> 
> ...



In erster Linie frage ich mich, wie man eine Sache derart unterschiedlich sehen kann, gerade wo die Grafik heutzutage immer besser wird und die Grenzen zwischen Fiktion, Wirklichkeit und Phantasie in den Medien immer mehr verschwimmen und immer stärker in die Realität auf der Straße mit einfließen.


----------



## skyline930 (6. November 2009)

Kauf dir ne nicht-deutsche Version. Problem gelöst.


----------



## Palasch1994 (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ahja, Zivilisten erschießen beeinflusst den Spielspass...
> Und verdammt noch mal, es wird absolut nichts zensiert. Activision hat mit der Aussage recht, dass absolut gar nichts zensiert wurde. Es ist lediglich eine Entschärfung, aber keine Zensur. Du siehst ja trotzdem alles, ob du nun selbst schießst oder nicht ist dabei irrelevant.
> Und wenn Deutschland nur von Idioten regiert wird: "Da ist der Ausgang".
> 
> Und zu deinem "Ich bin 18, ich will sehen, was ich will". Kannst du doch noch immer im Spiel. Du siehst alles, wie überall auch in Modern Warfare 2. Nur du kannst nicht selber auf die Zivilisten schießen...




seh ich auch so


----------



## Breakyou9 (6. November 2009)

des is doch scheiße -__-

für mich ist des net schlimm ich Spiel ja nur online..


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. November 2009)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Auch noch sehr interessant:
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2009/11...you-thought.ars
> 
> PC Version ist ein "billiger" Concolenport, mit den einzigen Unterschieden:
> ...



ich fand die konsolenversion von CoD 4 eh besser als die vom pc
ich empfinde es nicht als massive einschränkung wenn die leute ihre stats auf shipment zu 29 nicht mehr boosten
das es auf der konsole keinen chat gab fand ich auch mehr als positiv
wenn ich das geflame aufem pc gesehen hab, hatte ich schon keinen bock mehr...war ja wie cs


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. November 2009)

Kann es sein, dass der Rezensionsbutton bei Modern Warfare 2 deutsche Version auf Amazon entfernt wurde? Bei allen Spielen ist der da außer bei MW... das wär ja was.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Rezensionsbutton bei Modern Warfare 2 deutsche Version auf Amazon entfernt wurde? Bei allen Spielen ist der da außer bei MW... das wär ja was.



Irgendwie müssen sie den Mist ja verkauft bekommen.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Irgendwie müssen sie den Mist ja verkauft bekommen.


*Kopf--->tisch*
Das kommt daher, da es selbst nach der Löschung von mehreren Rezessionen immer noch viele 1 Sterne geben... sehr, sehr, sehr viele.
Dumm, wie die Leute nun mal sind.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Kopf--->tisch*
> Das kommt daher, da es selbst nach der Löschung von mehreren Rezessionen immer noch viele 1 Sterne geben... sehr, sehr, sehr viele.
> Dumm, wie die Leute nun mal sind.



Brav jeden Mist schlucken ist besser oder wie?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (6. November 2009)

Nein... nicht kaufen, nicht illegal runterladen, fertig.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Brav jeden Mist schlucken ist besser oder wie?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist nun mal so. Activision-Blizzard hat das so veranlasst und damit bleibt es auch so. In den letzten Tagen wurden auch sämtliche Leak-Videos etc. gelöscht, aufgrund von Activision-Blizzard. Das Spiel ist noch nicht released, ergo brauch es noch keine Reszessionen. 

Und das Spiel ist nicht schlechter, nur weil man nicht auf hilflose Zivilisten schießen kann. Wenn du damit nicht klar kommst hast du Pech. Du kannst dir das Spiel aus den Ausland bestellen und gut ist.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Nein... nicht kaufen, nicht illegal runterladen, fertig.



Aber ist es soviel besser zB wie bei Amazon die Leute die sich nicht informieren einfach so anzulügen?

Nochmal mir gehts nicht nur um die Zensu sondern um die Art wie Activision uns KUnden die ganze Zeit dreist angelogen hat. Es wäre nie rausgekommen wenn Niemand nachgehakt hätte. Activision hatte scheinbar nie vor zu erwähnen das die deutsche Version entschärft wurde.


----------



## Lillyan (6. November 2009)

Und wenn man das nicht gemacht hätte und das Spiel hätte einem Spaß gemacht wär es doch okay gewesen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. November 2009)

Das darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Rezensionen die wichtige Informationen enthalten zu löschen beraubt uns dieser Freiheit.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das darf jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Rezensionen die wichtige Informationen enthalten zu löschen beraubt uns dieser Freiheit.


"Ein Rezensent bespricht seinen Betrachtungsgegenstand, der meist gleichzeitig von anderen Autoren unabhängig davon rezensiert wird, häufig bald nach der Veröffentlichung des Gegenstandes."
Modern Warfare 2 ist noch nicht erschienen, ergo dürfte es noch keine Rezensionen geben. Dafür gibt es das interne Amazon.de Forum!


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Ach sie haben... unliebsame... Rezensionen löschen lassen bzw. die Funktion neue zu erstellen ganz rausgenommen?

Die müssen ja wirklich Angst haben wegen dem Scheiß den sie veranstalten weniger zu verkaufen...


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach sie haben... unliebsame... Rezensionen löschen lassen bzw. die Funktion neue zu erstellen ganz rausgenommen?
> 
> Die müssen ja wirklich Angst haben wegen dem Scheiß den sie veranstalten weniger zu verkaufen...


Haben sie sicherlich nicht, da sich der Titel so der so mehr als genug verkauft. Wahrscheinlich mehr, als jedes andere Spiel bisher in der ersten Woche. Auch andere Publisher verlassen an und ab, dass Rezensionen gelöscht werden, bevor das Spiel überhaupt erscheint.


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2009)

In anderen Shops kann man vor der Veroeffentlichung eines Spiels garkeine Kommentare abgeben - was sowohl Fanbois ("Hab nen Screenshot gesehn - das Spiel is goil!") als auch Hater ("Das Spiel hat Kopierschutz XY - voll shice!" oder "Alle Spiele von ABC sind shice!") fernhaelt. Hab nie verstanden, warum man das z.B. bei Amazon nicht auf die Reihe bekommt.

PS: Das Spiel hat einen so kaputten Multiplayer-Mode (der zumindest aus meiner Sicht der Hauptgrund des Kaufs gewesen waere), dass mir irgendwelche "Zensur" ziemlich egal ist. Das macht's einfach nicht mehr schlimmer...


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Ein Rezensent bespricht seinen Betrachtungsgegenstand [...] häufig bald nach der Veröffentlichung des Gegenstandes."




*Häufig* ist nicht *immer*




Razyl schrieb:


> Haben sie sicherlich nicht, da sich der Titel so der so mehr als genug verkauft. Wahrscheinlich mehr, als jedes andere Spiel bisher in der ersten Woche. Auch andere Publisher verlassen an und ab, dass Rezensionen gelöscht werden, bevor das Spiel überhaupt erscheint.



Glaube ich nicht, da 90% der Preorders zurückgenommen wurden.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, da 90% der Preorders zurückgenommen wurden.


Quelle? 
Wer solche Zahlen rausgibt hat absolut null Ahnung. Sorry, ist aber so. 90% wurden nicht mal annähernd zurückgenommen. Erst vor kurzem gab es die News, dass Modern Warfare 2 den Vorbestellrekord von gesamt Gamestop geknackt hat und man von einem der besten Launchs aller Zeiten ausgeht. 90% ist eine absolut unrealistische Zahl und stimmt nicht mit der Wahrheit überein. Rund gerechnet sind wahrscheinlich maximal 5 bis 10%


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Wer solche Zahlen rausgibt hat absolut null Ahnung. Sorry, ist aber so. 90% wurden nicht mal annähernd zurückgenommen. Erst vor kurzem gab es die News, dass Modern Warfare 2 den Vorbestellrekord von gesamt Gamestop geknackt hat und man von einem der besten Launchs aller Zeiten ausgeht. 90% ist eine absolut unrealistische Zahl und stimmt nicht mit der Wahrheit überein. Rund gerechnet sind wahrscheinlich maximal 5 bis 10%



Das beweisst wieder wie dumm die Menschheit ist. /facepalm


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Ehm... das knacken eines Rekordes hat mal absolut GARNICHTS mit Rücknahmen zu tun O_o

Und wenn schon... Rekord geknackt, die Leute haben sich verarscht gefühlt und alles abgeblasen, der Rekord war immernoch da...


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehm... das knacken eines Rekordes hat mal absolut GARNICHTS mit Rücknahmen zu tun O_o
> 
> Und wenn schon... Rekord geknackt, die Leute haben sich verarscht gefühlt und alles abgeblasen, der Rekord war immernoch da...



Gibts auf die verstehen unseren Standpunkt einfach nicht. Lass sie in dem Glauben das ja keine Zensur in Deutschland stattfindet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ehm... das knacken eines Rekordes hat mal absolut GARNICHTS mit Rücknahmen zu tun O_o
> 
> Und wenn schon... Rekord geknackt, die Leute haben sich verarscht gefühlt und alles abgeblasen, der Rekord war immernoch da...


[entfernt] Sorry, aber mal in aller Deutlichkeit:
Wären rund 90% aller Vorbestellungen zurück gegangen, würde das MW 2 keinen Rekord knacken. Die Vorbestellungen, auf die sich Gamestop bezieht, werden auch ausgeliefert, also nichts mit Rücknahmen. 

@ Perfectenemy:
[entfernt]
Niemand hat hier gesagt, dass keine Zensur in Deutschland stattfindet. Du bist einfach nur so uneinsichtig, dass du nicht merkst, dass keine Zensur bei MW 2 stattfindet. Das ist lediglich eine Entschärfung, keine Zensur. Du darfst lediglich nicht auf Zivilisten schießen, wie auf deine eigenen Kameraden. Das war bisher in allen anderen Call-of-Duty-Teilen auch so.

Aber hey, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, kann man ja trotzdem seinen Senf abgeben...


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Entschärfung=Zensur. Vergiss es einfach. Leb weiter in deiner Traumwelt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Wer andere Beleidigen muss hat schonmal per se Unrecht...


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Entschärfung=Zensur. Vergiss es einfach. Leb weiter in deiner Traumwelt.


Und du in deiner, weil die pösen pösen Leute von Activision dir nicht erlauben, dass du auf Zivilisten schießen darfst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Selor schrieb:


> Wer andere Beleidigen muss hat schonmal per se Unrecht...


Dann hast du ja auch teilweise immer Unrecht... aber hey, geile Meinungseinstellung, Trekkie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Trekkie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So und was hat das jetzt wieder damit zu tun?
Mhm?


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> So und was hat das jetzt wieder damit zu tun?
> Mhm?


Was soll sein? Anstatt ich deinen Namen Selor Kiith ausschreibe, kürze ich das ganze ab mit deiner ähm Fanangehörigkeit what ever. oO


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und du in deiner, weil die pösen pösen Leute von Activision dir nicht erlauben, dass du auf Zivilisten schießen darfst...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damit hast du dich jetzt selbst ins aus geschossen und bewiesen das du echt keine Ahnung hast wie es in der echten Welt zugeht. 

Dank dir haben wir diese scharfen Jugendschutzgesetze da jeder Spieler ja gleich ein Gorehound ist. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Damit hast du dich jetzt selbst ins aus geschossen und bewiesen das du echt keine Ahnung hast wie es in der echten Welt zugeht.
> 
> Dank dir haben wir diese scharfen Jugendschutzgesetze da jeder Spieler ja gleich ein Gorehound ist. *kopfschüttel*


Wozu muss ich in einem Spiel zeigen, wie sinnlos mehrere Zivilisten massakriert werden und vor allem: warum muss man als Spieler unbedingt wollen, dass man da mit macht? Und bitte vergleiche nun nicht Modern Warfare 2 mit Realismus und der echten Welt. 
Und Jugendschutzgesetze sind dafür da, dass solche Szenen nun nicht gezeigt werden. Auch Erwachsene kann man und sollte man teilweise auch vorenthalten. Es hat seinen Grund.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. November 2009)

Es geht im übrigen weniger um die konkrete Sache, sprich schießen auf Zivilisten sondern um das Prinzip... es ist dabei egal was entschäft, geschnitten, verändert wird...

Ich will Spiele im Original spielen, so wie sie geschaffen worden sind und mich nicht dafür auf ausländische Geschäfte und Versandhäuser verlassen, ich will verdammtnochmal in den Laden gehen mir das Spiel schnappen und mitnehmen (natürlich nach der Altersprüfung!).

Du hast doch selbst den Thread aufgemacht von Wegen Spiele sind Kunst...

Wie würdest du es finden, wenn man Picasso in Deutschland verändert, hier und da Sachen einfach rauslöscht oder andere Farben benutzt, weil z.B. irgendwelche Forscher einhellig der Meinung wären Rot würde Aggressionen und Mordgedanken hervorrufen?

Oder wenn Shakespears Hamlet umgeschrieben wird, dass der Vater sanft entschlummert ist anstatt ermordet worden zu sein?


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Es geht im übrigen weniger um die konkrete Sache, sprich schießen auf Zivilisten sondern um das Prinzip... es ist dabei egal was entschäft, geschnitten, verändert wird...
> 
> Ich will Spiele im Original spielen, so wie sie geschaffen worden sind und mich nicht dafür auf ausländische Geschäfte und Versandhäuser verlassen, ich will verdammtnochmal in den Laden gehen mir das Spiel schnappen und mitnehmen (natürlich nach der Altersprüfung!).
> 
> ...


Spiele sind Kunst, ja. Aber nicht bei solchen sinnlosen, billig umgesetzten Leveln. Modern Warfare 2 ist, noch gelinde gesagt, unter aller Sau.

Und zum letzten:
Tja, dann wäre es halt so. Müssen wir damit leben, denn ein Auflehnen, wie es der TE meint, wird für die nächsten Jahre nichts bringen. 

Und zum prinzip:
In diesen Thread geht es aber nur um Modern Warfare 2. Und man sieht das Spiel hier doch im Original. Du siehst jede Sequenz, jedes Video und verdammt nochmal jeden Level. Ob ich dabei nun auf Zivilisten schieße oder nicht ist nahezu gleich gültig, da das Massaker trotzdem stattfindet.


----------



## Lillyan (6. November 2009)

Reißt euch bitte zusammen. Ich verstehe nicht, wie wegen so einem Thema die Emotionen so hoch kochen, dass man sich gegenseitig beleidigen muss.


----------



## Perfectenemy (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu muss ich in einem Spiel zeigen, wie sinnlos mehrere Zivilisten massakriert werden und vor allem: warum muss man als Spieler unbedingt wollen, dass man da mit macht? Und bitte vergleiche nun nicht Modern Warfare 2 mit Realismus und der echten Welt.
> Und Jugendschutzgesetze sind dafür da, dass solche Szenen nun nicht gezeigt werden. *Auch Erwachsene kann man und sollte man teilweise auch vorenthalten. Es hat seinen Grund.*




Der Satz disqualifiziert dich für alle Zeiten von jeder Diskussion über Zensuren in Filmen und Spielen. Gehts noch?


----------



## Razyl (6. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Der Satz disqualifiziert dich für alle Zeiten von jeder Diskussion über Zensuren in Filmen und Spielen. Gehts noch?


Ja, ich kann noch gehen. 
Und ich glaube, du hast nicht zu entscheiden, ob ich disqualifiziert bin oder nicht.


----------



## M1ghtymage (6. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann noch gehen.
> Und ich glaube, du hast nicht zu entscheiden, ob ich disqualifiziert bin oder nicht.



Ich stimme ihm zu was das Disqualifizieren anbelangt.


----------



## Perfectenemy (7. November 2009)

So das musste einfach in die Signatur. Ein klassisches Beispiel für ich will nicht für mich selbst entscheiden bitte macht ihr das. Immer schön der Herde folgen.


----------



## Lillyan (7. November 2009)

Warum der Herde folgen? Im Moment schwimmt er hier mehr gegen den Strom als jeder andere und nur weil man mal der Meinung ist dass es in Ordnung ist was getan wurde heißt es noch lange nicht, dass man ein Mitläufer ist. Muss man denn gegen alles sein, damit die Meinung einer Person akzeptiert wird?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. November 2009)

Man kann solche Sachen auch hochspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann nudel ich halt keine Zivilisten um...was solls?
Und Entschärfung mit Zensur gleichzusetzen ist einfach grob falsch.
Zensur ist immer was politisches. Entschärfung...ja wie soll ich das definieren? Das Wort ist selbsterklärend.
Es ist einfach was anderes nicht auf Zivilisten schießen zu dürfen oder ein Teil eines Picasso Bildes rauszuschneiden. Sowas kann man nicht vergleichen.
Und sowas mit "aus Prinzip" zu begründen ist auch nicht sehr professionell. Es wurde auch so mancher Krieg "aus Prinzip" geführt. Gerechtfertigt hat ihn das noch lange nicht.


----------



## Terrokan (7. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Der Satz disqualifiziert dich für alle Zeiten von jeder Diskussion über Zensuren in Filmen und Spielen. Gehts noch?



Mal ganz von meiner eigenen Meinung abgesehen:
Wie soll den eine Diskusion zustande kommen wenn jeder der anderer Meinung ist nicht an dieser teilhaben darf?


----------



## Topperharly (7. November 2009)

lol. das mussten die machen sonst wäre es aufm index gelandet oder beschlagnahmt worden. überleg ma cs = geisln. da mucken die alle scho rum. und dann ises ne AUFGABE das zu machen. da stehen die  doch praktisch schon vor der tür mit feuer.....


----------



## mastergamer (7. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum zur hölle willst du auf biegen und brechen zivilisten erschießen Oo


/sign

Aber nein, es geht ums prinzip! Ich WILL SELBER entscheiden, ob ich Zivileisten abschlachte oder nicht.
ICH WILL keine Zensur, sei es auch nur 5% weniger Blut
ICH WILL nicht "bevormundet werden" (Du wirst jeden Tag 1000 mal vom Staat "bevormundet", wieviel entscheidest du wirklich selber^^?)


Und razyl, borg dir mal eben Zam`s "Wut-Topf", das geht ja mal echt nicht das du dich hier wie ein kleines Kind provozieren laesst. Du bist ja selber immer der der mich ermahnt, also sei so nett und befolge deinem eigenen rat.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> So das musste einfach in die Signatur. Ein klassisches Beispiel für ich will nicht für mich selbst entscheiden bitte macht ihr das. Immer schön der Herde folgen.


Wenn du das Zitat nicht aus deiner Signatur rausnimmst, dann melde ich dich. Ich untersage dir hiermit, meine geistigen Ergüsse in deine Signatur zu tun. 

Und wie gesagt: Wenn euch was nicht gefällt, dann kauft euch das Spiel wo anders. Zieht weg von Deutschland, am besten nach Australien, wo stellenweise das Jugendschutzgesetz samt der dortigen "USK" wesentlich schlimmer ist. Die USK macht teilweise ihren Job gut, auch wenn manche Entscheidungen verwirrend sind.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Man kann solche Sachen auch hochspielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zensur ist immer etwas politisches sagst du... wo wird denn die ganze Zeit nach Zensur und Verbot von Videospielen geschrien?

Und Razyl, ich kann Dragon1 nur zustimmen was das Provozieren anbelangt^^


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Und razyl, borg dir mal eben Zam`s "Wut-Topf", das geht ja mal echt nicht das du dich hier wie ein kleines Kind provozieren laesst. Du bist ja selber immer der der mich ermahnt, also sei so nett und befolge deinem eigenen rat.


Nö, warum sollte ich mir so etwas borgen? Wenn es Leute, wie Perfectenemy, nicht verstehen, greif ich halt zu einem etwas schärferen Ton. "Ohh Zensur, ich muss natürlich unbedingt Zivilisten erschießen oder massenweise Blut sehen"...
Zensur ist in gewissen Rahmen ok, wie hier im Fall Modern Warfare 2. Ebenso wenn Körperteile oder ähnliches abfliegen.


----------



## dragon1 (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, warum sollte ich mir so etwas borgen? Wenn es Leute, wie Perfectenemy, nicht verstehen, greif ich halt zu einem etwas schärferen Ton. "Ohh Zensur, ich muss natürlich unbedingt Zivilisten erschießen oder massenweise Blut sehen"...
> Zensur ist in gewissen Rahmen ok, wie hier im Fall Modern Warfare 2. Ebenso wenn Körperteile oder ähnliches abfliegen.


Ich bin ja deiner meinung, doch ist es dir SO wichtig, dass er derselben meinung ist wie du?
Du musst ja nicht jeden armen typen erleuchten^^ sollen sie in ihrer dunkler welt leben.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja deiner meinung, doch ist es dir SO wichtig, dass er derselben meinung ist wie du?
> Du musst ja nicht jeden armen typen erleuchten^^ sollen sie in ihrer dunkler welt leben.


Er kann gerne seine Meinung haben, dann sollte er aber auch erstmal die Sachen richtig stellen. Wenn er von so einer billigen Änderung gleich von einer riesigen Zensur spricht und dazu auch noch Activision-Blizzard (so sehr ich diesen Publisher mittlerweile hasse) dreiste Lügen unterstellt ist das irgendwie komisch. Der Titel erscheint weiterhin unzensiert hier.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Zensur ist immer etwas politisches sagst du... wo wird denn die ganze Zeit nach Zensur und Verbot von Videospielen geschrien?



Genau in der Politik. Unglaublich oder?


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Genau in der Politik. Unglaublich oder?



So ist es


----------



## Perkone (7. November 2009)

Ich kann dazu sagen: Mich hats damals bissl generft als ich in "Driver" keine rumlaufenden Passanten niederfahren konnte. Und warum? Nicht weil ich geil drauf bin wehrlose Leute zu massakrieren, sondern weil die Möglichkeit "da war" es aber nicht ging.
Demnach bin ich auch net unbedingt für ne spezielle Mission wo ich Zivilisten niederballern kann/muss. Ich sag ja nix, wenn die in den maps einfach gegeben sind dem Umstand halber und ins Kreuzfeuer geraten, ist im echten Leben auch nicht anders. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich aber auch meine Hemmungen, wenn ich n game spiel und da dann einfach so wehrlose Leute niederballern kann, ist einfach was anderes als wenns Soldaten/Kiwaras oder sonstwas sind.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2009)

Perkone schrieb:


> Ich kann dazu sagen: Mich hats damals bissl generft als ich in "Driver" keine rumlaufenden Passanten niederfahren konnte. Und warum? Nicht weil ich geil drauf bin wehrlose Leute zu massakrieren, sondern weil die Möglichkeit "da war" es aber nicht ging.
> Demnach bin ich auch net unbedingt für ne spezielle Mission wo ich Zivilisten niederballern kann/muss. Ich sag ja nix, wenn die in den maps einfach gegeben sind dem Umstand halber und ins Kreuzfeuer geraten, ist im echten Leben auch nicht anders. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich aber auch meine Hemmungen, wenn ich n game spiel und da dann einfach so wehrlose Leute niederballern kann, ist einfach was anderes als wenns Soldaten/Kiwaras oder sonstwas sind.




Ich will dieses Level, ich will Leute im Spiel erschiessen. Die Entwickler haben das Spiel so erschaffen, damit wir uns in die Lage des Protagonisten reinversetzen und so Handeln um ein bestimmtes "feeling" sage ich mal zu bekommen. Es wird jedem sicher nicht so viel Spaß machen unschuldige Leute zu töten statt böse Soldaten aber das ist auch gewollt so.

Außerdem geht es auch ums Prinzip... dass wir belogen wurden und die es immernoch nicht offiziell zugeben.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Boah ihr scheisst euch hier an ... Es ist nunmal so und daran kann man nichts ändern, da könnt ihr euch noch so aufregen...

PS. Ich liebe dieses Forum, für den ganzen Müll hier drine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2009)

Es geht nicht darum, Activision dabei zu stoppen, das wäre unsinnig.. 

Dieses Forum ist für den Meinungsaustausch.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Ja, aber auf buffed besteht der größtenteils aus Flames und beleidigungen, bei denen ich mich totlachen könnte, deswegen liebe ich es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja und wenn man sie stoppen würde, dann hätten wir das Spiel hier überhaupt nicht auf dem Markt ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2009)

Ich sehe keine großen Beleidigungen, die werden meist gleich wieder entfernt.


----------



## mckayser (7. November 2009)

Ich sehe es schon als Beleidigung, wenn Kiddies nicht verstehen, dass die modifizierte Szene in der Tat mal wirklich geschmacklos ist und ich mich (als großer Shooter Fan) frage, wie man so ungeschickt eine so dämliche, spielerisch unanspruchslose Szene in eine eigentlich erfolgreiche Shooterreihe einbauen kann. Reiner PR-Gag, was dazu führt, dass Frontal und Hart aber Fair diesmal keine Fakten zu verdrehen brauchen, um ordentlich Propaganda gegen "Killerspiele" zu machen. Jahrelang wurde für Akzeptanz und gegen Vorurteile gekämpft, jetzt gibts endlich das tolle Zivilisten-Blutbad für zu Hause. 

Aber nein, doch nicht!! Einige arme Gamer wurden ja von Activision "angelogen". Jetzt geht doch weinen ey. Du wirst am Tag 140304 mal von irgendwelchen Konzernen angelogen. Und: Schon echt gut, dass das Spiel ab 18 ist, denn die meisten die hier schreiben könnens ja nicht kaufen (nur die US-Version downloaden z.B.)


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Joa aber man sieht sie sehr oft finde ich.


----------



## Lillyan (7. November 2009)

Es wurde doch zugegeben, dass die Mission entfernt wurde, oder? Sie nennen es nur nicht Zensur, also geht es hier nur rein um eine Begriffsdefinition, die derzeit unklar ist. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich so sehr daran aufhängt. Egal ob Zensur oder Entschärfung, die Mission ist raus und das sehr wahrscheinlich mit dem Grund, dass man das Spiel einer möglichst breiten Masse zur Verfügung stellen will um möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen (so denkt der normale Konzern). Ende.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich will dieses Level, ich will Leute im Spiel erschiessen. Die Entwickler haben das Spiel so erschaffen, damit wir uns in die Lage des Protagonisten reinversetzen und so Handeln um ein bestimmtes "feeling" sage ich mal zu bekommen. Es wird jedem sicher nicht so viel Spaß machen unschuldige Leute zu töten statt böse Soldaten aber das ist auch gewollt so.


Feeling? Die Mission ist der größte Schwachsinn ever, moralisch unbrauchbar. Du kannst in der Version (außer die deutsche) schießen oder nicht schießen, aber in beiden Fällen reagieren die Leute an deiner Seite nicht. Würde man Atmosphäre aufkommen lassen wollen, dann hätte man es wenigstens so einbauen können, dass die Typen aufmerksam werden, wenn du nicht mit schießt. Den Soldaten, den man in dieser Mission spielt, hinterfragt rein gar nichts. Er läuft einfach eiskalt mit und sieht zu wie massenweise Zivilisten sterben. Zumindest gedanklich kann er so etwas hinterfragen etc.
Nein, das hat IW nicht eingebaut. Die Mission ist reinste Provokation, mehr nicht. Bei weitem nicht atmosphärisch. 



Lillyan schrieb:


> Es wurde doch zugegeben, dass die Mission entfernt wurde, oder? Sie nennen es nur nicht Zensur, also geht es hier nur rein um eine Begriffsdefinition, die derzeit unklar ist. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man sich so sehr daran aufhängt. Egal ob Zensur oder Entschärfung, die Mission ist raus und das sehr wahrscheinlich mit dem Grund, dass man das Spiel einer möglichst breiten Masse zur Verfügung stellen will um möglichst viel Geld zu verdienen (so denkt der normale Konzern). Ende.


Die Mission wurde nicht entfernt, nur entschärft. Die gesamte Mission ist weiterhin im Spiel erhältlich, nur dass man in Deutschland nicht auf die Zivilisten schießen darf, ansonsten endet das Spiel mit den berühmten "Game Over"


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Feeling? Die Mission ist der größte Schwachsinn ever, moralisch unbrauchbar. Du kannst in der Version (außer die deutsche) schießen oder nicht schießen, aber in beiden Fällen reagieren die Leute an deiner Seite nicht. Würde man Atmosphäre aufkommen lassen wollen, dann hätte man es wenigstens so einbauen können, dass die Typen aufmerksam werden, wenn du nicht mit schießt. Den Soldaten, den man in dieser Mission spielt, hinterfragt rein gar nichts. Er läuft einfach eiskalt mit und sieht zu wie massenweise Zivilisten sterben. Zumindest gedanklich kann er so etwas hinterfragen etc.
> Nein, das hat IW nicht eingebaut. Die Mission ist reinste Provokation, mehr nicht. Bei weitem nicht atmosphärisch.



Ich glaube nicht, dass IW diese Mission nur gemacht hat, damit sich die Leute nicht die deutsche Version kaufen.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass IW diese Mission nur gemacht hat, damit sich die Leute nicht die deutsche Version kaufen.


Davon hab ich auch nie etwas geschrieben.


----------



## Blackfall234 (7. November 2009)

Es geht nicht darum obs jetzt Zensiert ist oder nicht. Es geht darum das Activison usn verarscht. 

Activison hat behauptet das ALLES was in us version drin ist auch in der deutschen drin ist.
Ist es aber nicht. 

Wer das nicht sieht dem kann ich nicht helfen.


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. November 2009)

ich hab mir die englische version schon lange vorbestellt weil ich aufgrund der atmosphäre die orginalstimmen lieber habe - als ich von der ersten mission gelesen habe, war ich zunächst doch etwas perplex, ich finde solche missionen meist eher unnötig - und hut ab, die deutsche zensur von mw2 ist erstmals sinnvoll in meinen augen

find ich gut

salut


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und zum prinzip:
> In diesen Thread geht es aber nur um Modern Warfare 2. *Und man sieht das Spiel hier doch im Original.* Du siehst jede Sequenz, jedes Video und verdammt nochmal jeden Level. Ob ich dabei nun auf Zivilisten schieße oder nicht ist nahezu gleich gültig, da das Massaker trotzdem stattfindet.
> 
> [...]
> ...


Und das ist kein Eingriff ins Spiel? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Original ist ein Spiel (oder Film), wenn er in der ursprünglichen Form und Umfang belassen wird so wie es vom Entwickler gedacht ist. Wenn sie aber für einige wenige Länder etwas verändern (von Lokalisierung mal abgesehen), egal ob das Entfernen von Blut, Kürzen irgendwelcher Level, Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit der Umwelt (z.B. das Abschießen von Körperteilen oder wie hier das Erschießen von Zivilisten) selbst wenn nur ein *FUCK* überpiepst wird, das Spiel ist dann nicht mehr im Originalzustand. Also ist Activisions Aussage nicht korrekt, daß man *NICHTS* verändert hätte. Und ein vielleicht unbeabsichtigter Schuß auf einen Zivilisten der das Spiel nur in Deutschland umgehend beendet IST ein Eingriff ins Spiel.



Razyl schrieb:


> Zensur ist in gewissen Rahmen ok, wie hier im Fall Modern Warfare 2. *Ebenso wenn Körperteile oder ähnliches abfliegen*.


Warum ist das okay? Wenn jemand sowas nicht sehen will oder ertragen kann soll er sich das einfach nicht antun, den anderen kann man aber doch diesen "Spaß" lassen. Es wird doch niemand gezwungen, sich ein Spiel mit Inhalten zu kaufen mit denen man nicht einverstanden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber egal... solang hier in Deutschland die Jugendschutzgesetze so streng bleiben wird die Diskussion über nötige Zensur, Selbstzensur, Entschärfung, Anpassung oder Bevormundung eh nie abreißen. Ein Glück, daß man in den Nachbarländern etwas lockerer damit umgeht. Stecken wir unser Geld halt in deren Wirtschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (7. November 2009)

Habe kA, ob Links hier in Ordnung sind, aber ich glaube es ist der gleiche Verlag wie buffed: 

Gamestar Kommentar: MW2 killt die Spielekultur

Nicht dass es so aussieht, als ob das meine eigenen Gedankengänge wären, aber ich stimme mit der Meinung ziemlich überein. Trozt allem liebe ich die CoD Serie und spiele sie leidenschaftlich online / offline seit vcod...
Ich mache sicher keinem Spieler einen Vorwurf, der das Game kaufen will und auch die versprochenen Inhalte haben will. Die Vorwürfe beziehen sich nur auf einen Entwickler, der so eine Mission entwirft und in derart (spielerisch) nutzloser Weise präsentiert. Also ich hätte das von IW / AV_blizz nicht erwartet.. Obwohl, steckt ja Blizz drin, eigentlich passt das doch zu den payable_pets in wow, PROFIT INC!!

Greetz, Kizzle


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Öhm Gamestar ist glaube ich nicht beim Verlag von buffed.


----------



## M1ghtymage (7. November 2009)

Also erstmal danke Mckayser für den Link.

Ich glaube das sollte man sich wirklich erstmal ansehen bevor man hier etwas schreibt.
Dieses Level ist wirklich... widerlich, grausam und mehr als Menschenverachtend. Das muss man sich wirklich nicht antun.

*So etwas gehört auf keinen Fall in ein Videospiel*!

Allerdings finde ich, dass hier falsch vorgegangen wurde: Dass diese Szene im Deutschen nicht original bleiben darf, ist hoffe ich nicht nötig zu diskutieren.
In der deutschen Fassung ist diese Szene mit all der Gewalt aber immernoch enthalten. Man sieht die panisch schreienden Menschen in Todesangst und mit offenem Bauch durch die Gegend kriechen, eine lange Blutspur hinter sich her ziehend...
Meiner Meinung nach ist es gut, diese Szene derart zensiert zu haben. Ich finde es auch trotz aller Kritik an IW respektabel, dass man das Level ohne Konsequenzen überspringen darf! Das muss an dieser Stelle auch gesagt werden.

Im Allgemeinen stimme ich zu, dass jeder selbst entscheiden sollte, was er zu sehen bekommt und was nicht... Aber ich finde, dass wirklich übertrieben *kranke*, *perverse* Gewalt zensiert gehört wie z.B. Manhunt o.Ä.

Trotz Allem finde ich hätte man uns sagen sollen, dass das Spiel zensiert wird und man hätte dazu sagen sollen, *WAS* zensiert wird. An den Kommentaren des Videos sieht man, dass nun viele (wie auch ich) nicht mehr so strikt gegen diese Zensur eingestellt sind.

Zu meiner und auch vieler anderer Verteidigung sei zu sagen, dass es sich so angehört hat, als ob mal wieder Blut oder Schusswunden zensiert würden. Das hier ist etwas völlig Anderes.

PS: Ich habe mir Modern Warfare 2 auf englisch Vorbestellt aber werde die Szene definitiv überspringen. Auch in der deutschen Version hätte ich so etwas nicht erleben wollen.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich glaube das sollte man sich wirklich erstmal ansehen bevor man hier etwas schreibt.
> Dieses Level ist wirklich... widerlich, grausam und mehr als Menschenverachtend. Das muss man sich wirklich nicht antun.
> 
> *So etwas gehört auf keinen Fall in ein Videospiel*!
> ...


Was ich fast seit dem Anfang hier predige...

Zu Gamestar:
Gamestar gehört nicht zu Computec, sondern zum IDG-Verlag.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Also erstmal danke Mckayser für den Link.
> 
> Ich glaube das sollte man sich wirklich erstmal ansehen bevor man hier etwas schreibt.
> Dieses Level ist wirklich... widerlich, grausam und mehr als Menschenverachtend. Das muss man sich wirklich nicht antun.
> ...



Ja recht hast du schon, ich werde die Mission aber warscheinlich nicht überspringen (irgendwie will ich alles sehen ist zwar beschissen aber naja :/), aber eklig ist es schon, erinert mich an irgend ein Spiel (vllt sogar CoD4) wo mann aus nem Heli oder so schießt und dann irgendwer sagt " Cool da fliegen ja sogar einzelteile!"


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja recht hast du schon, ich werde die Mission aber warscheinlich nicht überspringen (irgendwie will ich alles sehen ist zwar beschissen aber naja :/), aber eklig ist es schon, erinert mich an irgend ein Spiel (vllt sogar CoD4) wo mann aus nem Heli oder so schießt und dann irgendwer sagt " Cool da fliegen ja sogar einzelteile!"



jep is aus cod4


----------



## Valinar (7. November 2009)

Einfach nur Pervers.
Echt schlimm das 88% der User die Szene nicht stört.
Das geht eindeutig zu weit und ganz ehrlich...sollten Shooter irgendwann nurnoch aus sowas bestehen bin ich klar für ein Verbot.
Noch ist es nicht so weit aber ich hab die befürchtung das es mehr werden.


----------



## Razyl (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja recht hast du schon, ich werde die Mission aber warscheinlich nicht überspringen (irgendwie will ich alles sehen ist zwar beschissen aber naja :/), aber eklig ist es schon, erinert mich an irgend ein Spiel (vllt sogar CoD4) wo mann aus nem Heli oder so schießt und dann irgendwer sagt " Cool da fliegen ja sogar einzelteile!"


"Der Tod kommt von Oben" - war auch schon ein heftiger Streitpunkt in MW1


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Der Tod kommt von Oben" - war auch schon ein heftiger Streitpunkt in MW1



nja...bestimmt nicht eine der besten missionen, das stimmt. aber es ist nur ein spiel...


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Valinar schrieb:


> Einfach nur Pervers.
> Echt schlimm das 88% der User die Szene nicht stört.
> Das geht eindeutig zu weit und ganz ehrlich...sollten Shooter irgendwann nurnoch aus sowas bestehen bin ich klar für ein Verbot.
> *Noch ist es nicht so weit aber ich hab die befürchtung das es mehr werden.*


Es wird leider 100% so werden, die Leute wollen immer mehr Gewalt und Blut in Spielen, irgendwann wird man sicher nur noch so nen Müll spielen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> nja...bestimmt nicht eine der besten missionen, das stimmt. aber es ist nur ein spiel...


Also ich mochte die Mission bis ich den Spruch gehört hab, der war einfach nur scheisse!


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

ja...nötig war es nicht.
weiß auch nicht was sich die entwickler dabei gedacht haben,das war wirklich unnötig.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ja...nötig war es nicht.
> weiß auch nicht was sich die entwickler dabei gedacht haben,das war wirklich unnötig.


Ammis halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der restliche Teil des Spiels (ganz besonders der Multiplayer) sind dafür sau gut gemacht gewesen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ammis halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



joa....
vllt sollte der spruch auch nur zeigen was für perverse säcke amis sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> joa....
> vllt sollte der spruch auch nur zeigen was für perverse säcke amis sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja ich finde ohne Menschen wär die Erde besser dran, aber da man das (zurzeit) nicht ändern kann, alles kranke und perverse auf die Ammis abschieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (7. November 2009)

Bitte nicht wieder eine "Wir sollten alle Menschen töten, dann gehts der Erde besser"-Diskussion, die mußten wir erst vor ein paar Tagen schließen. Bleibt beim Thema.


----------



## Sascha_BO (7. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> *So etwas gehört auf keinen Fall in ein Videospiel*!


Richtig, aber dann nicht nur in der deutschen Version sondern generell, zumal man ja selbst in der dt. Version noch zusehen darf, was die ganze Aktion kein Stück harmloser macht.
Da haben die Entwickler eindeutig zu tief ins Klo gegrifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nawato (7. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Richtig, aber dann nicht nur in der deutschen Version sondern generell, zumal man ja selbst in der dt. Version noch zusehen darf, was die ganze Aktion kein Stück harmloser macht.
> Da haben die Entwickler eindeutig zu tief ins Klo gegrifen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Joa aber ich frage mich wie man auf so eine Idee kommen kann ?


----------



## Perfectenemy (8. November 2009)

Oh man wenn man euch so zuhört kommt einem echt das kotzen. 

[entfernt]

Pixel zählen für mich nicht als Realität aber ihr könnt das scheinbar nicht mehr Auseinanderhalten.

[entfernt]

Ich spiele aus Spass und mich als Erwachsener stört Blut,gore ja sogar Sex überhaupt nicht in Spielen. Warum auch es sind verdammte Pixel. 

Wer hier wohl nicht mehr zwischen Realität und Spiel unterscheiden kann steht eindeutig fest. 

Spiel ist Spiel!


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Oh man wenn man euch so zuhört kommt einem echt das kotzen.
> 
> [entfernt]
> 
> ...



die szene ist mir sowas von egal, aber ganz ehrlich, der spruch war unnötig. aber es ist auch nur ein spiel, das sollte man auch nicht zu ernst nehmen ^^


----------



## Lillyan (8. November 2009)

Haltet euch an die Netiquette. Wenn ihr euch aufregt geht lieber ein Stünden weg vom PC als euch gegenseitig zu beleidigen.


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Perfectenemy schrieb:


> Wer hier wohl nicht mehr zwischen Realität und Spiel unterscheiden kann steht eindeutig fest.


Witzig nur, dass Spiele immer realistischer aussehen und auch so funktionieren....

Edit:
Ich verweise auch noch mal nebenbei hin auf deine Signatur...


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. November 2009)

@ Perfect: Natürlich ist es nur ein Spiel und das Argument, dass Spiele immer realistischer werden find ich jetzt nicht sehr ausschlaggebend aber mit so etwas wird doch die Grenze des Geschmacklosen und des Vertretbaren überschritten finde ich.

Die Leute, denen das am meisten schadet, sind sowiso die Wir, die Gamer,... denn mit dieser Mission im Schilde werden sie uns bekämpfen  (wow bin ich poetisch, liegt wohl am ganzen Johnnie W ^^)


----------



## LordofDemons (8. November 2009)

mal ernsthaft wenn du dich von den entwicklern/dem publisher beschissen fühlst dann kaufs halt ned aber ständig drüber aufregen versaut einem doch nur den tag


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mal ernsthaft wenn du dich von den entwicklern/dem publisher beschissen fühlst dann kaufs halt ned aber ständig drüber aufregen versaut einem doch nur den tag


Das ist wohl das vernünftigste was man in so´nem Fall machen kann. Links liegen lassen oder es im Ausland kaufen, vielleicht merken die Verantwortlichen irgendwann, daß "Anpassungen" hier nicht von jedem so freudig aufgenommen werden wie die es gern hätten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. November 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Das ist wohl das vernünftigste was man in so´nem Fall machen kann. Links liegen lassen oder es im Ausland kaufen, vielleicht merken die Verantwortlichen irgendwann, daß "Anpassungen" hier nicht von jedem so freudig aufgenommen werden wie die es gern hätten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich denke das Problem ist mehr die Szene an sich. Ich kann mir schon gut die nächste Narichtensendung vorstellen.
Amoklauf in XY. Der ehemalige Schüler Z hat heute an seiner Schule ein schreckliches Blutbad angerichtet. Berichten zufolge wurde das PC Spiel Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 bei ihm gefunden, womit er mehrere Stunden täglich das Abschlachten von wehrlosen Zivilisten übte. [Besagte Szene wird gezeigt]

Wie stellt das andere Gamer denn dar? Sind wir jetzt doch nur ein haufen Perverser oder was?


----------



## wsx3 (8. November 2009)

einfach nicht die dt. version kaufen, ist ja nichts neues das man als dt. erwachsener sich verarscht fühlt..

gibt ja genug stores in england , bei denen bezieht man es eh dank wechselkurs um einiges günstiger als in D, und man kann wenigstens davon ausgehen das man kein verstümmeltes game zockt


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Witzig nur, dass Spiele immer realistischer aussehen und auch so funktionieren....



Das ist doch vollkommen irrelevant!

Spiele werden immer Spiele bleiben, egal wie gut die Grafik oder die Physik ist und wer das nicht kapiert hat massive Probleme...


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. November 2009)

So ganz kann man das aber auch nicht sagen... Bei TF2 z.B. zerfetzt es einen wenn man getötet wird und alle möglichen Teile fliegen umher, was aber niemanden stört, da es einfach ein irre lustiges und total unrealisitsches Spiel ist. Je realistischer ein Spiel ist, desto grausamer und umstrtittener ist es. Bei CoD4 fand z.B. kaum einer den Spruch in der Helikopter Mission lustig, dass da ja Einzelteile rumfliegen...


----------



## Razyl (8. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist doch vollkommen irrelevant!
> 
> Spiele werden immer Spiele bleiben, egal wie gut die Grafik oder die Physik ist und wer das nicht kapiert hat massive Probleme...


Es ist nicht irrelevant! Je realistischer die Grafik, desto realistischer kommen auch die Szenen rüber und so können sie einen großen Einfluss auf die Psyche eines Menschen nehmen. Das sollte einem als Spieler bewusst sein. 

Und Frontal 21 freut sich, denn nun müssen sie solche Szenen nicht mehr stellen, sondern brauchen das Video einfach nur noch so zeigen und dann wissen wir, dass es diese Mission gibt und nicht irgendwie gestellt ist. Eine wunderbare Vorlage für alle "Killerspielgegner".


----------



## dragon1 (8. November 2009)

Ich liebe diskussionen dieser art

User X:Ja
User Y:nein
User Z:vielleicht
User X:ja!
User Y:nein!
User Z:Vielleicht
User X:JA IHR IDIOTEN
User Y: NEIN IHR TROTTELN
Mod : Brav bleiben!


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Es ist nicht irrelevant! Je realistischer die Grafik, desto realistischer kommen auch die Szenen rüber und so können sie einen großen Einfluss auf die Psyche eines Menschen nehmen. Das sollte einem als Spieler bewusst sein.
> 
> Und Frontal 21 freut sich, denn nun müssen sie solche Szenen nicht mehr stellen, sondern brauchen das Video einfach nur noch so zeigen und dann wissen wir, dass es diese Mission gibt und nicht irgendwie gestellt ist. Eine wunderbare Vorlage für alle "Killerspielgegner".


Aber dennoch sollte man in der Lage sein, zwischen Spiel und Wirklichkeit unterscheiden zu können. Und so wirklich toll oder realistisch fand ich die Grafik in der Szene nu auch nicht unbedingt.
Aber egal, wenns mal wieder an der Zeit ist werden sich Frontal 21 und Konsorten sicher über Szenen dieser Art "freuen" und sie ausschlachten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich liebe diskussionen dieser art
> 
> User X:Ja
> User Y:nein
> ...


Welcome to Buffed

Hometown of Madness, Schizophrenia and Idiocy


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Welcome to Buffed
> 
> Hometown of Madness, Schizophrenia and Idiocy


/10000% sign Das Forum hier ist echt ..., man hat hier aber seinen Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (9. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> /10000% sign Das Forum hier ist echt ..., man hat hier aber seinen Spaß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


klar und genau das ist der grund warum ich noch hier bin nette leute ich mein sonst hät ich ja gar kein spaß auf der arbeit^^


----------



## Nawato (9. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> klar und genau das ist der grund warum ich noch hier bin nette leute ich mein sonst hät ich ja gar kein spaß auf der arbeit^^


Buffed und Nette Leute sind kaum vereinbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, weiss jemand wo man sich MW2 etwas billiger kaufen kann, hab keine lust 60 Euro für n PC Spiel auszugeben?


----------



## Topperharly (9. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Buffed und Nette Leute sind kaum vereinbar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hast ne pn.

naja ich habs uncut aus uk. ich werd die mission spielen. warum? weils ein spiel ist. ich bin 23 und will selber entscheiden was ich zocke.


----------



## Sbx^.- (24. November 2009)

_Also ich hab mir die Szene mal angeschaut und finde es schon heftig, da es nur hilflose Zivilisten sind.Wahrscheinlich kennen viele diese folge schon aber ich linke sie mal hier http://gameone.de/tv/114 . Dort wird auch nocheinmal über dieses Thema diskutiert, außerdem is ein schöner AC2 Einblick drinne :>
Aber zurück zum Thema.
Ansich hat Perfectenemy schon recht das es echt dreist ist was Activision macht,aber diese Szene ist und bleibt trotzdem Menschenverachtend ....
Ich werds mir nicht kaufen._


----------



## M1ghtymage (24. November 2009)

Falscher Thread, darüber wurde schon woanders diskutiert.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. November 2009)

also ich hab die englische version ist wirklich nicht besonderes


----------



## Nawato (28. November 2009)

Ja das einzige was anders ist ist die Flughafen Mission ohne selber Ballern, ich fand die schon so scheisse...


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. November 2009)

Nawato schrieb:


> Ja das einzige was anders ist ist die Flughafen Mission ohne selber Ballern, ich fand die schon so scheisse...



ehhh kann man in der deutschen version auf polizisten schießen ?


----------



## Nawato (28. November 2009)

Jop, aber nicht auf die Zivilisten.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (28. November 2009)

omg naja 

versuch mal mit dem [entfernt] ich weis nicht ob es funzt kanns aber mal testen


----------



## Lillyan (28. November 2009)

Ich habe den Link mal entfernt (nach Absprache mit einigen Mitmoderatoren), auch wenn es dafür wieder Kritik hageln wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Spiel ist geschnitten und das ist von Hersteller so beabsichtigt, also werden wir keine Patches hier erlauben die diesen Schnitt umgehen. Wir bitten um euer Verständnis.


----------



## Nawato (28. November 2009)

Hallo ich will das nicht *Uncut* haben, ich will incht auf die Zivilisten schießen die Mission ist schon so Assozial genug!


----------

